# Wordpress.org - best way to start?



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi folks,

I'm finally going to redesign my website.
It was done by me using a template in RapidWeaver a long time ago.

Technology has changed and I'm looking at using Wordpress.org

Current site is hosted by hostpapa.

In reading the instructions, I can install WP to my hostpapa site.
But I question it for 2 reasons:

1. I've read I can created a folder to store the newly created WP, but I may still screw that up and don't want to overwrite my current site.

2. I'd prefer to create it on my Mac in WP then upload it when it's done. Apparently, I can create a local server to test it?

I found a premium theme which looks very customizable which I'll install afterwards.

So, my questions to you:

Am I nuts to try and create it on my Mac then upload via FTP when done?

Or should I just install on the hostpapa server and go from there?

Is there a 'best practice' or 'common procedure' to install WP?

I don't travel much so I wouldn't be updating the site except for an occasional blog which I understand can be done with an app.

Thanks in advance. I'd love to hire a web developer to do it for me, but I simply don't have the funds at this point in time. Plus, I don't mind trying something new - just a bit confused on how to start! lol

Cheers,
keebler


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have used RW since I took my site off Blogspot and keep in on my Mac six years ago. RW 5 has all kinds of great themes and RW 6 is on the horizon very soon. Retaining RW would allow you to do everything on your Mac and store it there for easy upload and changes. I change mine every day and am on the fourth theme set to keep it changing in style for readers. I too looked at Wordpress, but it is just not nearly as user friendly, nor as convenient to save and compose on my Mac. I travel a lot during summers and can easily keep the site changed daily via personal hotspot on my iPhone. The ability to work on the site offline is another feature I appreciate. YMMV.


----------



## lcoughey (Oct 31, 2007)

To create in a sub folder should not be a problem and shouldn't affect your existing site. I recently moved my company site from an internally hosted Joomla site to an external WP site. On my new host, I've created several sub WP sites simply by installing a new copy in a new directory, without any issues. That said, I'm not an expert in that field...so, don't make your decision solely on my post.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks Sinc and lcoughey.

I hear what you mean about RW. I bought some plugins, the app etc... a few years ago. Never set the time aside to make it work. 

But WP seems to be user friendly enough for my needs (so far).

I did find a way to install it locally then I'll upload via ftp when it's done. This ensures I have a local backup and then I can work locally if I need.

I'll still keep RW just in case and will watch for ver. 6. I have a feeling it will be similar to Wordpress and Squarespace in terms of drag n drop capabilities (to help increase the number of newbies like me). lol

Cheers,
keebler


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

In the rural area where I live all the little touristy businesses of course want a web site and I have found that the best alternative especially if just starting out is WP. 

Although there is no Mac app *AFAIK* *see EDIT below* for editing WP on a Mac (and I can see the utility of such) on the one hand, on the other there is the extreme flexibility of WP to be considered. If you look at the sample themes and various featured sites you will see how adaptable WP. To call it blogging software is a narrow perspective. WP is the premier (IMHO) content management system and can be bent to all sorts of purposes - from blogs to photo galleries, also e-commerce, etc., etc. Major corporations use it and the like of the Rolling Stones. 

An individual can create a nice site and an experienced designer can do wonders. The site visitors understand the navigation which is a big plus. It is relatively easy to find people who can edit WP and there is a huge support base on line. And WP classes have started to show up in continuing education offerings at community colleges, etc.

You can use an app to post and maintain from an iPhone of iPad (and Android). You can even post by email.

It is a good place to start.

EDIT... I stand corrected!!  see: MarsEdit 3 - Desktop blog editing for the Mac.


> Think Outside The Browser
> Browser-based interfaces are slow, clumsy, and require you to be connected to the internet just to use them. Browsers are perfect for reading web content, but not so great for creating it.
> 
> If you're serious about your blog, you need a desktop blog editor. If you're lucky enough to have a Mac, nothing is more powerful or more elegant than MarsEdit.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

rgray said:


> In the rural area where I live all the little touristy businesses of course want a web site and I have found that the best alternative especially if just starting out is WP.
> 
> Although there is no Mac app *AFAIK* *see EDIT below* for editing WP on a Mac (and I can see the utility of such) on the one hand, on the other there is the extreme flexibility of WP to be considered. If you look at the sample themes and various featured sites you will see how adaptable WP. To call it blogging software is a narrow perspective. WP is the premier (IMHO) content management system and can be bent to all sorts of purposes - from blogs to photo galleries, also e-commerce, etc., etc. Major corporations use it and the like of the Rolling Stones.
> 
> ...


Thanks RGray. I ended up downloading WP to my Mac and not through my hosting IP. It loads through my browser and seems quick enough. There is a slight delay after making a change, but no huge deal. I made this decision because I'd like to have my site local while I test it then I'll update via FTP. Also, I can back it up here easier.

I do find it easy enough to use although there are some newer ways to do things so I'm finding myself researching more. Working from home is great. No rush so I can take my time.

It's also peaked my curiosity about how to better display information. Lots of possibilities and you're right about the increased popularity, so much knowledge out there. The amount of plugins is almost overwhelming, but very interesting.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## tech4tall (Nov 14, 2015)

keebler27 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm finally going to redesign my website.
> It was done by me using a template in RapidWeaver a long time ago.
> ...


I am assuming you were with a shared hosting. So for your question:

1. There is a cloud app on the bottom of control panel(cPnael)and you can install WP on there with a few click. And you can install multiple WP instantces by using different folder names, like mysite.com/wp1; mysite.com/wp2

2. My advice is to edit your site in local server (PHP+Mysql+Apache + phpmyadmin). It's much convenient to do that on your own computer.

If it was not a hobby project, i highly recommended to buy a theme instead.

However, if you want to learn, then wordpress.org is the best way to start. There are plenty of free themes, plug-ins.


----------

